
Design Principles Behind Smalltalk - yan
http://web.archive.org/web/20070213165045/users.ipa.net/~dwighth/smalltalk/byte_aug81/design_principles_behind_smalltalk.html
======
pietrofmaggi
"The purpose of the Smalltalk project is to provide computer support for the
creative spirit in everyone."

This alone inspire me to do something with my kids using Smalltalk.

